# Going out in style



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Do not know if this has been posted before but if you like cars from the 50's and want you last ride to last forever here is a site for you.
http://sites.google.com/site/cruisincaskets/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are beautiful, although I'm pretty sure I wouldn't want to shell out the money for one


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"oh bury me not, in an old Camry"


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are sweet.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Man, there are some sweet rides on that website. And just think I wanted to be cremated!!!


----------

